# air bag light



## BPA (Jan 4, 2007)

my airbag light just started blinking for no reason. anyone know how to reset it. i tried reseting the comp via disconecting the ground but nope that didn't work like it does with other cars. any guesses?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

If you can't erase it, then there is OBVIOUSLY something wrong with the system!
Take it to a Nissan dealership for diagnosing.


----------

